# Phrag. Tall Tails



## Migrant13 (Mar 20, 2016)

This fantastic OZ cross is wallisii 'Green Giant' x caudatum 'Daddy Long Legs'. The longest sepals are 21 inches and may still be elongating. I gave this one a lot of sun this past summer and it paid off in flowers even though the foliage took a hit. Notice the dark brown horns in the staminode complete with a few black hairs!


----------



## theorchidzone (Mar 20, 2016)

Awesome! Thanks. 
We pretty much sold out of these. But I sibbed a few very good ones, although almost all are excellent as it is a primary. 
I probably should also remake as a sib cross is very different than the original.
Also we have tons of caudatum coming at the moment.
Every year is different.
JC




Migrant13 said:


> This fantastic OZ cross is wallisii 'Green Giant' x caudatum 'Daddy Long Legs'. The longest sepals are 21 inches and may still be elongating. I gave this one a lot of sun this past summer and it paid off in flowers even though the foliage took a hit. Notice the dark brown horns in the staminode complete with a few black hairs!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow! I would love one like this.


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2016)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Denver (Mar 20, 2016)

I resisted the temptation to buy one of these and now I am regretting it and super jealous! That is fantastic!


----------



## eaborne (Mar 20, 2016)

Fabulous!


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 21, 2016)

Those are great, I'm a fan of alba greens and coeruleas so this really does it for me. 

Sent from my ONE A2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Mar 21, 2016)

Jackpot!
Great buy


----------



## Achamore (Mar 21, 2016)

Fabulous..! I want one..!


----------



## Justin (Mar 21, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 21, 2016)

Splendid!


----------



## blondie (Mar 21, 2016)

Amazing on of my favourite hybrids of the long petalled on lovely plant


----------



## eteson (Mar 21, 2016)

exquisite hybrid. love it


----------



## phraggy (Mar 21, 2016)

I think I need one, or two, of these.
Well grown,

Ed


----------



## e-spice (Mar 21, 2016)

That's really gorgeous.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 21, 2016)

That's fantastic, for a green Phrag. Since caudatum is not a water-hog, how do you grow it?


----------



## orchidman77 (Mar 21, 2016)

WOW. This is fantastic - great growing and pictures!

David


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 21, 2016)

NYEric said:


> That's fantastic, for a green Phrag. Since caudatum is not a water-hog, how do you grow it?



I water 2-3 times per week and more in summer when it's outside. Lots of light and feeding weekly weakly.


----------



## abax (Mar 21, 2016)

Lovely bloom that's kind of spooky and kind of funny in
that close up shot. The "horns" look a tad menacing!


----------



## PaphLover (Mar 21, 2016)

Lovely! Just lovely!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 23, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## raymond (Mar 23, 2016)

wow


----------



## Kawarthapine (Mar 23, 2016)

That is a great plant.

I really love the leopard frog like pattern to the dorsal.

Definitely going on my bucket list.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 24, 2016)

very well grown


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2016)

I love it! Wonderful soft and subtle color.


----------



## Silvan (Mar 25, 2016)

Very elegant. I'm wondering why I don't have that in my collection yet.
:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Mar 26, 2016)

Very nice! And floriferous!


----------

